
Hillary Clinton's SuperPAC pays to change online opinion - FreeInternet
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/hillary-pac-spends-1-million-to-correct-commenters-on-reddit-and-facebook.html?n=2
======
FreeInternet
Also relevant: [http://www.ibtimes.com/bernie-bros-obama-boys-
echoes-2008-me...](http://www.ibtimes.com/bernie-bros-obama-boys-
echoes-2008-me..).

The BernieBro and Obamaboys narrative was created by the same person, and
allegedly the bernie bros were actually Hillary paid commenters. (again,
allegedly)

If we allow someone to blatantly try and change popular opinion under the
guise of anonymity, we will lose internet for what it is. India is seeing the
same with easily bought twitter trends, specially by the populist government
ruling the capital state.

Multiple people on reddit report that a lot of times, most of the new
submissions are downvoted heavily on the /r/SandersForPresident sub. I think
this is very worrying

~~~
Sevrene
This reminds me of what I saw from the Snowden leaks about HUMINT psyops:
[https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-
manipulation/](https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-manipulation/) and it
doesn't surprise me that this is being used by election candidates.

Realistically, if they are willing to buy Facebook likes and twitter
followers, what else are they willing to do to persuade public opinion to
their liking? Companies also engage in a form of this guerrilla propaganda.

You are correct, it is very worrying.

